# Tennon jig for Rich



## mailee (4 Dec 2008)

Here are a few pics of the jig you asked for Rich, hope they are of some use.


----------



## Rich (4 Dec 2008)

Thank you Mailee, I am obliged to you, the hold down looks like it's from a mitre saw, is that the case? if it is I have a spare one that I could use.  

Many thanks,

Rich.


----------



## mailee (4 Dec 2008)

Oh yes well spotted Rich. The clamp is from an Old Power pro mitre saw that was stolen. I did consider using one of the over centre clamps but decided it would be just as quick using a thumbwheel as the timber may vary in width a lot. As you can see I also used laminate for the sliders. Works very well I have to admit but using this type of jig without the crown guard is personal choice of course and frowned upon by some.


----------



## Digit (4 Dec 2008)

Frankly mailee I can't see how they can be used with the crown guard or riving knife in place. Mine certainly can't, but again, short of falling onto the spinning blade you'd have great difficulty hurting yourself with such a jig IMO.

Roy.


----------



## Digit (4 Dec 2008)

Rich, cut the 'foot' off of an 'F' clamp and weld a flat plate in its place with suitable screw holes in it.

Roy.


----------



## MikeG. (4 Dec 2008)

Mailee,

I was rather surprised when I saw this jig, because I also saw a radial arm saw in the same set of pictures. I do all of my tenons on the radial arm saw, without any jigs (apart from a stop).........its so simple I assumed everyone who had a RAS did their tenons the same way! Obviously not...

Mike


----------



## sometimewoodworker (5 Dec 2008)

Digit":18bb7z75 said:


> Frankly mailee I can't see how they can be used with the crown guard or riving knife in place. Mine certainly can't, but again, short of falling onto the spinning blade you'd have great difficulty hurting yourself with such a jig IMO.
> 
> Roy.



If you are limited to the kind of riving knife that is higher than the saw blade then it can't be used.  

But if you have the kind that is on most portable saws (or get one made) that are lower than the top of the blade then you can leave the riving knife in place.


----------



## mailee (5 Dec 2008)

Ah yes I see what you mean Digit. I did modify the riving knife on my table saw so it will sit slightly lower than the blade by a couple of mill. I would never dream of removing the riving knife but have no worries about the crown guard in this instance.
Yes I do have a Radial Arm Saw Mike and have used it in the past for cutting tennons but it is a slow way to do it nibbling a bit at a time. I also have a 'dado' set for it but no guard to cover these and don't like the idea of using them without the guard, not to mention the setting up time with them. This along with my router jig seems to be the quickest most accurate way to cut tennons for me. (I use the router jig for long lengths of timber) :wink:


----------

